# dual citizenship in japan?



## kyokushin723

just wanna ask if japan allows dual citizenship?

i want to live and become in canada also want to have a house in japan for chills and excitement of great culture and technologies.

and by the way,how is like living in japan?

is it hard,is it expensive?

how is the people,are they nice(non-violent,pervert)?

is it safe to bring a girl in japan

my door is open to any opinions and suggestions


----------



## Joppa

kyokushin723 said:


> just wanna ask if japan allows dual citizenship?
> 
> i want to live and become in canada also want to have a house in japan for chills and excitement of great culture and technologies.
> 
> and by the way,how is like living in japan?
> 
> is it hard,is it expensive?
> 
> how is the people,are they nice(non-violent,pervert)?
> 
> is it safe to bring a girl in japan
> 
> my door is open to any opinions and suggestions


I just answer your question on nationality.
Generally Japan doesn't allow dual or multiple nationality. If you wish to acquire Japanese citizenship (and you are eligible for it), you have to renounce your existing citizenship(s). The only people who can retain (for a time) dual or multiple nationalities are children who are born into a dua/multil national family, i.e. one parent is Japanese while the other is not. They have to make a choice before they become 22 whether to retain one or the other.
Another circumstance that may allow dual nationality is when you automatically become a national of another country without voluntarily applying for it, e.g. through marriage. But since marriage to a Japanese national doesn't confer Japanese citizenship, this is not relevant in your case.


----------

